# Mosquito last night



## Billfish (Apr 14, 2004)

Found a nice clump of trees off 305 at Mosquito last afternoon/evening. Kept 40 nice gills and crappies. Caught and released numerous others. Stumps were in 17 feet of water. All fish were caught on homemade jigs and ice flies with maggots on the bottom jig. Jig color was gold with a black body and flies were all black. Fish were caught between 2:30pm and 6pm.


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

nice job billfish ... sounds like you had a good time..... any pics of the homemade jigs? I have had good luck with the gold jigs and I would like to see what you did with the body.. or was it a plastic grub body?


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice trip Billfish. Thanks for the report. :B


----------



## sharkie (Jan 25, 2008)

nice catch. were u fishing off rumble strip road? was there 2 yrs ago and found a pile of trees in 15-18 fow and did good. could never find the trees again yet. i guess a gps woulda helped.


----------



## Billfish (Apr 14, 2004)

I've never tried posting pictures on the thread. I'll experiment and give it a shot. The jigs are size 10 jig hooks with 3 melted shotgun pellets (size 71/2 shot). The jig heads are dipped in gold powder paint and the body is 3 strands of peacock curl wrapped around the hook over a straight 3 or 4 strand feather tail.


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

thanx billfish they sound interesting... I have been thinking about getting a fly vice to start tying some of my own jigs..


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Maybe wrong forum but couple quick tips. Put a round pinch-on splitshot(not the one's that are removeable!) on a #6 -10 aberdeen hook right next to the eyelet. Paint it whatever color you prefer and tie some maribou in you favorite colors behind the shot.(maribou boas available from JoAnn Fabric-will tie a million jigs!) Coat the thread and head with Sally Hanson Hard as Nails clear nail polish(any drug store)! Makes the jig nearly chip proof and holds everything together!


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanx cj.......... I appreciate the tips... this sounds like an easy way to start... I am still curious to what billfish's jigs ended up looking like.. because a pic of a jig that works is worth a thousand words.... and easier to replicate a version of my own...


----------



## Billfish (Apr 14, 2004)

Chippewa - here's an attempt to post the jis I was referring to


----------



## Billfish (Apr 14, 2004)

Guess I need some help in posting photos! Can anyone help? Thanks


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Not sure how to help, or even what the problem is; but start a thread in the Tackle-making forum for this OK Billfish? Thanks.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks Jim.


----------



## erieflyguy (Dec 6, 2007)

how was the ice? looking to head somewhere Sunday...with the warm temps, if it is really only 3-4 inches I'll probably look elsewhere.


----------

